# newbie question!



## YAK (Jun 13, 2016)

Just traded a kayak for a 12 ft jon boat, no idea what it is (12 ft, 32" at the bow and 39" at the stern.
ALLOT of marine gook on all rivets?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 13, 2016)

YAK said:


> Just traded a kayak for a 12 ft jon boat, need a trailer, suggestions?
> (harbor freight for 400?)


I looked into that route ... but decided against it. I searched high & low and put the word out, then found a mint used small galvanized trailer for my 12' skiff for $150. Tires and everything fully serviceable!


----------



## jethro (Jul 1, 2016)

A lot of people here have been happy with the HF trailers. In my opinion you can do better on the used market for a real boat trailer.


----------



## gunz (Jul 1, 2016)

Agreed, I wouldn't bother with a HF trailer unless it was for use behind a lawn tractor. look on craigslist and local for sael pags and be patient. The deal will come along.


----------



## -CN- (Jul 6, 2016)

A Harbor Freight trailer is perfect for a 12 foot jon, IMO. I just got back from a weekend trip to Hayward, WI (Northern part of state) from the Southern part of the state, and it hauled my 14ft jon loaded with batteries, motors, and gear flawlessly. Has been serving me well since I bought the boat last summer.


----------



## AlexB (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm also in the market for a 12 foot trailer, and the HF reviews I've read were enough to scare me away. First I read reviews saying the HF trailers die after one dip in saltwater. That was almost a deal breaker. Then I read reviews of a HF trailer failing simply being driven on unpaved roads. That sealed the deal. No HF trailer for me....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 7, 2016)

Can't do anything about the saltwater - but failing b/c driven on an unpaved road sounds like a cross-eyed knuckle dragger put it together.


----------



## AlexB (Jul 7, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> Can't do anything about the saltwater - but failing b/c driven on an unpaved road sounds like a cross-eyed knuckle dragger put it together.



I can't comment on the knuckle dragging status of whoever built the trailer that fell apart. You might be right. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN- (Jul 8, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> failing b/c driven on an unpaved road sounds like a cross-eyed knuckle dragger put it together.


Having lots of experience with several models of Harbor Freight trailers, this is most certainly the case. Bolts and nuts would have to fall off in order for it to come apart.


----------

